# Why NO warnings for crossing traffic when backing out of a parking lot?



## JerryR (4 mo ago)

Every car or truck I've owned since the last 6 yrs. or so have cross track notification when backing out of a parking lot space. I was unpleasantly surprised when backing out the other day that my 2023 Model Y didn't notify me of traffic approaching when backing out. That is LAME

My $32,000 Nissan Leaf's, my Ford trucks all have great Cross Track alerting systems.

Also backing out of my driveway the Ford has an option of displaying rear and display cameras simultaneously so I can see directly behind and any traffic approaching from either direction. The Teala is a step backwards in these features.


----------



## Luvtordrive (7 mo ago)

JerryR said:


> Every car or truck I've owned since the last 6 yrs. or so have cross track notification when backing out of a parking lot space. I was unpleasantly surprised when backing out the other day that my 2023 Model Y didn't notify me of traffic approaching when backing out. That is LAME
> 
> My $32,000 Nissan Leaf's, my Ford trucks all have great Cross Track alerting systems.
> 
> Also backing out of my driveway the Ford has an option of displaying rear and dis cameras simultaneously so I can see directly behind and any traffic approaching from either direction. The Teala is a step backwards in these features.


Jerry, I have a ‘22 model Y also. I find the back up cameras work fine and give me quite a wide view of any approaching cross traffic in either direction. Not having an alert tone hasn’t been an issue at all. 

Not that I have had it happen, but I think the Tesla would brake if I was backing up and didn’t see approaching traffic.


----------



## android04 (Sep 20, 2017)

Luvtordrive said:


> Jerry, I have a ‘22 model Y also. I find the back up cameras work fine and give me quite a wide view of any approaching cross traffic in either direction. Not having an alert tone hasn’t been an issue at all.
> 
> Not that I have had it happen, but I think the Tesla would brake if I was backing up and didn’t see approaching traffic.


I also don't miss rear traffic detection because I've never had it before on any of my cars. I trust in the wide field of view of my backup camera because I'm only backing up in parking lots where cars should be driving slower, and gives them time to slow if they are out of my camera field of view.

Jerry is used to having the extra security of the rear traffic collision detection, so I can understand how he feels it's something important that is missing. He might also live in an area with more traffic and has more aggressive drivers than I do.

No Tesla has ever had rear collision detection like traditional automakers do because that requires two separate radar modules (one for each rear corner). Tesla either didn't think it was necessary or didn't want to add the extra cost and weight to their cars. I don't think Tesla will add radar modules in the future, but will likely improve or add cameras to help with rear traffic detection.


----------



## JerryR (4 mo ago)

I really miss cross track in tight parking lots when there are cars on both sides of me. With Nissan and the Ford, even before I pull out enough to see if any cars are coming the car alert me immediately. The Ford has "radar" sensors in the rear tail lamps that are also used for blind spot alerts. Nissan has them on both sides of the rear bumper. 

Here is the Nissan description. Many times it alert me BEFORE I can see any approaching traffic. 

Nissan:
*Rear Cross Traffic Alert*
Radar sensors are mounted at the back bumper on both sides of the car to help identify vehicles approaching from either the left or right side. When there is a risk of an accident with a vehicle crossing into the reversing vehicle's rearward path, this technology alerts the driver with an auditory alert. When the car is reversing and radar sensors identify an oncoming vehicle from the left or right, the system sounds an audio warning and flashes an indication on the same side of the approaching vehicle's door mirror.


----------



## ThAbtO (4 mo ago)

JerryR said:


> Also backing out of my driveway the Ford has an option of displaying rear and display cameras simultaneously so I can see directly behind and any traffic approaching from either direction. The Teala is a step backwards in these features.


If you are just seeing 1 camera view when in Reverse, swipe up on the picture to also see the left and right cameras.


----------

